# April 2009 Repeat PE Test Examinees



## BPE07 (Jan 10, 2009)

I received my test results and wanted to start a thread to 1) Hopefully interact with others that failed so I don't feel like the only moron on the planet and 2) discuss other ways to study so this doesn't happen again in April. I did not do the on-line NCEES practice tests or buy their problems and answers, would this be helpful? I have every PPI book and they were great, but still found some problems that I could not find the answer to in these reference manuals. Are there others that would be helpful? Also, any other discussion is welcome, including those that got a 69% and did not pass.


----------



## Vishal (Jan 10, 2009)

BPE07, this is just an exam so don't let it measure your level of intelligence!! People fail and then go on to be a successful professional engineers.

Now that we are clear on this, I strongly recommend getting NCEES Sample Q&amp;A. It will give you more problems to work with and most importantly you will get to know the difficulty of the questions that you can expect on the exam. Having gone thru the exam once already you already know the type and difficulty of the exams nit I would still recommend getting a copy of the book and work the problems.. better, work the problems as a mini-test and see if you can manage the time and can work comfortably with the references.. In short, you can consider treating it as a dress rehearsal for the final act..

Good luck and don't let yourself down.. you have been close and this time just get over the hump.


----------



## F.McBagg (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't get too discouraged, many many people fail the first time; including me You are to be congratulated for even making the effort. Many students don't bother. I found the "other site" Exam Cafe very helpful. I would also do the problems in the NCEES books, both the 2000 and 2007 editions.

Properly tabbed references are also a must. If my friend calls today to tell me he passed, I'll have serveral helpful books for sale. Hang in there, there is no doubt with the proper effort, you will pass.


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2009)

I just passed it on my third try, and not without considerable effort. My first try I missed by mere points. The second time I punted it and this third time I really buckled down and studied the way I needed to. You can see that I'm selling a TON of stuff...and it was all stuff I used. I worked problem after problem and used the ASCE CDs and then worked more problems. I finally got material that made sense and tabbed my books in a way that made sense. It was putting together a great game plan.

I also have to add that Vishal was a huge help to me. He was someone who had passed that kept me on track for studying and offered help and encouragement. My "coach" was a vital part of the solution for me.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2009)

I think that the value of the NCEES practice exam is that it gives a more realistic exam taking experience, and puts you in a more calm and confident state of mind going in. That said, the NCEES material by itself is not enough to prep for the exam for most people. PPI prepares you very well, but they take the approach to over-prepare you and that may lead to being discouraged, anxious and under-confident going in.

at least that was my experience. I was feeling like I didn't have a chance when I did the 6 min solutions books, but then I felt great after the simulated NCEES exam that you take on your computer. That way I didn't freak out when I came to a question I was unsure of, I just calmly went to the next one.

in the end: BOOTY! ARR! ASSED2:


----------



## zorlev (Jan 16, 2009)

Just to add that I found that doing the NCEES practice test questions was one of the key areas in preparing for the exam. I will advise you that you get your hands on as many of these and do and redo them. The PPI material will be your base but you must do many NCEES questions my friend and make sure you prepare to lick this one for six when it comes in April. Study hard and you must remain focus on your goal as well. Good luck !!.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 19, 2009)

Take a look at the PE Notes wiki... it may help depending on your discipline (Civil/WREnv especially)


----------



## djshortsleeve (Jan 21, 2009)

Where are these NCEES questions?


----------



## BPE07 (Jan 21, 2009)

djshortsleeve said:


> Where are these NCEES questions?



Click on the link....I got mine the other day and it's a pretty good indicator of what's on the exam.

http://www.ncees.org/exams/study_materials/


----------



## JUDE (Jan 22, 2009)

BPE07, you're not alone. me too is preparing for my 2nd exam but I have decided and committed myself to pass this time. Let's share the effort in this journey. The biggest block for me is my location. I am working in Macau and my references are not that readily available. I have 11th ed CERM and other books but not that much. The only thing I could have is my good actual experiences in construction. I just completed reading and understanding Seismic and now studying Surveying.

My immediate problem now is how to use my HP33s. I don't know how to input deg-min-sec which in casio is not a big deal. Manual does not specify how to do it. Do you know how?


----------



## JUDE (Jan 22, 2009)

Vishal, I do need also your help. The only way to reach you is thru email or this board coz am outside USA at the moment.

Thanks in advance. :sharkattack:



Vishal said:


> BPE07, this is just an exam so don't let it measure your level of intelligence!! People fail and then go on to be a successful professional engineers.
> Now that we are clear on this, I strongly recommend getting NCEES Sample Q&amp;A. It will give you more problems to work with and most importantly you will get to know the difficulty of the questions that you can expect on the exam. Having gone thru the exam once already you already know the type and difficulty of the exams nit I would still recommend getting a copy of the book and work the problems.. better, work the problems as a mini-test and see if you can manage the time and can work comfortably with the references.. In short, you can consider treating it as a dress rehearsal for the final act..
> 
> Good luck and don't let yourself down.. you have been close and this time just get over the hump.


----------



## BPE07 (Jan 22, 2009)

JUDE said:


> BPE07, you're not alone. me too is preparing for my 2nd exam but I have decided and committed myself to pass this time. Let's share the effort in this journey. The biggest block for me is my location. I am working in Macau and my references are not that readily available. I have 11th ed CERM and other books but not that much. The only thing I could have is my good actual experiences in construction. I just completed reading and understanding Seismic and now studying Surveying.
> My immediate problem now is how to use my HP33s. I don't know how to input deg-min-sec which in casio is not a big deal. Manual does not specify how to do it. Do you know how?


Hey Jude....Try this link.

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00059731.pdf


----------



## buick455 (Jan 28, 2009)

For anyone that has read the MERM front to back I was wondering how long it took you?

I read parts of it for preparation for the fall exam while doing problems from the six-minute solutions and NCEES problem book. I started reading it the night I got my failing 65 grade starting with fluids. At this point I am only working the chapter problems and it is going to be tight to get through it by April 1st which is my goal. It took me about 80 hours (4 weeks) to get through the fluids section, although that is not my specialty.

I have picked up allot of info that I missed just doing hit or miss problems which is good. I would like to get through it and have enough time to work random problems and do at least one sample exam before the 24th.


----------



## Matt-NM (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you only reading the recommended chapters that will comprise most of the exam questions? If not, then I would recommend doing that. There are many chapters that will not be covered extensively, if at all on the exam. The MERM introduction details these chapters. I followed this schedule for the April 2008 exam and passed. Working problems is absolutely crucial. Make sure you work problems from MERM, six-minute solutions, and the NCEES practice exam.


----------



## buick455 (Jan 29, 2009)

From what I can see and what was experienced in the fall exam there is not one area that may not be covered in the exam although some areas are defiantly covered in more depth than others.

Per Lindeburg, “the best method is to cover all the chapters” whic is what I am doing. There were problems on the last exam that were not covered or even touched on in the six minute solutions, or NCEES problems as I did them all prior to the fall exam. The other issue I personally had was having both SI and US customary units on the exam. Not that I could not work the problems but I am just not as quick in SI as it does not come natural to me.

Most of the work I do is to the ASME pressure and boiler codes which are all in US units although you can use SI in analyses if you choose to do so.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 22, 2009)

F.McBagg said:


> Don't get too discouraged, many many people fail the first time; including me You are to be congratulated for even making the effort. Many students don't bother. I found the "other site" Exam Cafe very helpful. I would also do the problems in the NCEES books, both the 2000 and 2007 editions.Properly tabbed references are also a must. If my friend calls today to tell me he passed, I'll have serveral helpful books for sale. Hang in there, there is no doubt with the proper effort, you will pass.


Why 2000 and 2007 edition?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 22, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> Are you only reading the recommended chapters that will comprise most of the exam questions? If not, then I would recommend doing that. There are many chapters that will not be covered extensively, if at all on the exam. The MERM introduction details these chapters. I followed this schedule for the April 2008 exam and passed. Working problems is absolutely crucial. Make sure you work problems from MERM, six-minute solutions, and the NCEES practice exam.


what is "MERM "?


----------



## JoeysVee (Feb 22, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Why 2000 and 2007 edition?


Because they are different and you'll have 2 practice exams instead of 1 if you buy both.


----------



## JoeysVee (Feb 22, 2009)

Wendy said:


> what is "MERM "?


Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual...you can look this book up on Amazon.


----------

